# Adam and Eve's belly button?



## Despotic (Jul 5, 2010)

A question I like to ask people just to see their reaction.

Do you think Adam and Eve had a belly button? ... hummm 

-Craig

[EDIT] This is not a religious question... don't make it one 8)


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good point ! Never thought about that but i'm sure they've had tail.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 5, 2010)

No they did not. They were created by God, Adam, "reddish", from the dirt, that's why his name, of the ground. Eve, from Adam's rib. A belly button is the scar of an umbilical cord; its the way that all embryos receive nurishment while in their mothers womb. Neither Adam nor Eve where in their mothers womb. That's if you believe in God & creation. I do!  

I made the question more than 30 yr's ago to members of a bible class I was teaching: Could you pick Adam from a lineup of 50 men without their shirts? No one had the answer. I told them, that I would, in no time. He would be the one without a belly button. :lol: 

Phil


----------



## Despotic (Jul 5, 2010)

philddreamer,
I took the question from a logical quiz.
"A man was digging in, what he believed to be, the Garden of Eden when he discovered two bodies perfectly preserved.
Simply by looking at the bodies he knew without a doubt he had found Adam an Eve. How could the man be so sure
that the bodies are of Adam and Eve?"
Of course the answer was: "they have no belly button."

You wouldn't believe how many people will argue that they did have a belly button.

-Craig

btw: just for the record, I do believe in God & creation.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 5, 2010)

With his help, if it dosen't kill you it will make you stronger.  

True believer.. 8)


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Good to see that I have a few Bretheren on this board.
Pay attention, prophecy is being fulfiled at a rapid pace.

Jesus is Lord!  

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## MiltonFu (Jul 7, 2010)

What prophecy is being fullfilled....may I ask?.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

May I remind readers that religion is not an acceptable subject matter?

I will respect your right to believe as you choose, but I expect the same in return. You can go a long ways towards accomplishing that end by limiting conversation about your personal beliefs to your private lives. 

There is nothing that will divide a board quicker than those that feel the need to flaunt their personal choices. We have people from all walks of life here, some that are Christian, others that are not. Some have no belief, whatsoever. 

I will not lock this thread, secure in the knowledge that those that can see the wisdom in my comments will permit this subject to die without further comment. If that is not the case, I will delete the entire thread. 

Keep your religious comments off this forum.

Harold


----------



## metatp (Jul 7, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> May I remind readers that religion is not an acceptable subject matter?
> 
> I will respect your right to believe as you choose, but I expect the same in return. You can go a long ways towards accomplishing that end by limiting conversation about your personal beliefs to your private lives.
> 
> ...


Harold,

I assume there is nothing wrong with people of like mind to PM each other related to this topic or others. Is that true?

Tom


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 7, 2010)

I doubt Harold reads your PM's. 8)


----------



## metatp (Jul 7, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> I doubt Harold reads your PM's. 8)


I assumed he wouldn't read them, but he may discourage it just the same. I know if he does not want forum resources used for talks or questions about ones belief, I would honor his decision even if I disagree with it.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

HTPatch said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > May I remind readers that religion is not an acceptable subject matter?
> ...


Absolutely true! I have no objections to anyone's choice of religion, nor do I object to them enjoying discussions with like minded people. As long as it's not presented such that those that may not agree don't have to wade through the comments, I think it's absolutely wonderful. In a sense, I envy you folks that have a belief. I do not. You have something to which you can look forward in an after life. I do not. It would be unfair of me to harp on my position, often with the end result of offending those that have a different belief. It is for that reason we try to avoid the mention of religion on the board. It isn't a requirement for anyone to be successful in refining----and because it has the potential to divide and create individual camps (my god is better than your god), it's just best that like minded people have their conversations in private. The only exception to that might be if Noxx has a problem with the space it requires, but I am of the opinion he would not. We're damned fortunate to have such a level headed young man at the helm. 

Hope you understand I'm not trying to deny anyone their choice---just hoping to keep the board on an even keel. We wouldn't want something akin to the divide that was experienced in Ireland for so many years, all in the name of religion. 

Thanks for your understanding. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

HTPatch said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt Harold reads your PM's. 8)
> ...


You are correct. I do NOT read private message, nor do I have that ability, not even on the Chaski board, where I have administrative privileges. There is no "snoop" button, so one's private messages are just that, private. If that is not true, I hope to never know how to access them, for that isn't my nature. I don't want to intrude in the private lives of any of you. I hope to show due respect, always. If I speak out, it's because I'm trying to keep things fair for everyone. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2010)

Although I am a devout Christian and believe that every word, jot, and tittle written in the Bible is the inerrant Word of God, I totally agree with Harold in this aspect. I have spent 10s of 1000s of hours in the Bible and no one enjoys getting into religious discussions more than I do. However, I don't do it on this forum. 

If you want to talk religion, do it somewhere other than on this open forum. As far as I'm concerned, it won't be tolerated here. This is just not the place for it. I read once that there are about 30,000 different Christian interpretative schools of thought in the world. If you include non-Christian religions, that number might increase 10 fold. Every one of these thinks they have the truth and will fight (and often throw insults) to prove it. I know this to be true from much experience.

This is an international forum that includes believers of about every religion. I really believe that religious discussion would cause much dissension and would wreck this forum. I've seen this happen on several other forums. This is a gold (PM) refining forum, period, and that's the way it will stay if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 8, 2010)

That and Politics.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2010)

Palladium said:


> That and Politics.


Amen!
(Can I say that?) :lol: 

Harold


----------



## metatp (Jul 8, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > That and Politics.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 8, 2010)

Amen means - "So be it."

If Jean Luc Picard can say, "Make it so" then I guess
you can say "amen" Harold. For you hold the power to
provide the left foot of fellowship here on the forum
just as Captain Picard had the final say on the Enterprise. 8) 

And truthfully, I like that. The moderators need to moderate
and I appreciate all that you guys do here. My faith is my faith
and I don't blatantly espouse my views about life here.
That doesn't make me good or bad, it just makes me
aware that everyone is free to choose to believe what they
choose to believe and it's not up to me to judge anyone
for what they choose to believe. 

I don't want to read a bunch of foul language or see pictures
of naked women (or men) painted gold here either as I find
it offensive. So, thanks for moderating those things as well
and making this a great and "safe" place for all to learn about
PM refining! 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Amen means - "So be it."


Thanks for the comment. I guess my ignorance of religion is showing, in spite of the fact that I was raised in a Christian home. 
Having lived where anyone that was not of the "proper" faith, and having endured more than my share of rejection as a result, I like to insure that doesn't happen here. 



> If Jean Luc Picard can say, "Make it so" then I guess you can say "amen" Harold. For you hold the power to provide the left foot of fellowship here on the forum just as Captain Picard had the final say on the Enterprise. 8)


I would hope I do that with a fair and balanced hand, although that may not always be the case. I get grumpy sometimes, too, but I try to keep the best interest of the board in mind, even then. 



> And truthfully, I like that. The moderators need to moderate and I appreciate all that you guys do here. My faith is my faith and I don't blatantly espouse my views about life here.
> That doesn't make me good or bad, it just makes me aware that everyone is free to choose to believe what they choose to believe and it's not up to me to judge anyone for what they choose to believe.
> 
> I don't want to read a bunch of foul language or see pictures of naked women (or men) painted gold here either as I find it offensive. So, thanks for moderating those things as well
> and making this a great and "safe" place for all to learn about PM refining! 8)


That can be a difficult task. We've had to ban a few that insist on collecting their "rights" to use profanity. For me, that's a difficult position, as I am known to use language that would embarrass a sailor---but I don't do that online. I try to set an example for readers to emulate. That is part of the duties I assumed when I accepted the offer to moderate, in spite of that particular matter not being discussed. It is my opinion that we will fall to the lowest common denominator if we allow readers to express themselves in such terms. I know that I would personally not be a part of a forum that allows such language. One does not improve one's self by taking the low road. 

I thank each of you for having shown respect for the position we hold as moderators. It's not always an easy job, and there are times when you must say something to someone that is a friend--but then again, if the friendshp is strong enough, it will survive such things. 

We have an excellet gathering of individuals here. Lets all work to keep it that way.

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 8, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > Amen means - "So be it."
> ...




No sir you don't get grumpy, you are just aged and have the right to say as you feel, as my dad use to say. 8) 

All in all I will say that all of you as a group of moderators are the best around. You do an excellent job at this in keeping the peace. After a lot of years as moderator myself and being out of the position for a while I can't say I would put myself back in that line of fire and responsability. I hope all of you can continue this effort.


----------



## Despotic (Jul 14, 2010)

Despotic said:


> -Craig
> 
> [EDIT] This is not a religious question... don't make it one 8)



oh well..


----------

